# Limewire Pro



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

File sharer - anyone use it?

Any ides why mine permanently says connecting but wont?

Thanks


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

this usually happens if your firewall is not letting the connection thro, change your firewalll to let it through.

http://www.limewire.com/english/content/firewalls.shtml


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Must be a firewall thing







as for using it yes it's pretty good. I tend to find it works better in the evening when the US are on line


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i forgot to add, make sure your antivirus is up to date when using this , exe and rar files are riddled with infections on the gnutella network, for mostly virus free try bit torrent.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Forgot to mention as well, some of the files that you actually get arn't the correct ones







People change the file name of them.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

lol i forgot about that aswell ,bit of hit and miss tbh ,expect what you downloaded to be 'debbie does dallas' ,its ok for individual songs and music vids but thats about all, for full albums and software use bit torrent.


----------

